# Pup Retrieving Issue



## Birddogcg (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey guys. This is my first time posting on this forum. I used to post on the DWR forum, but when it was shut down I kinda fell off.
I got me a new lab pup about 1 month ago. He's now 14 weeks and growing like a weed. I have a question on retrieving. He's not showing that much interest in it. He'll retrieve a ball maybe a handful of times (none of which are very enthusiastic) and then lose interest. 
Is there anything else I can try or does it just take time? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Virgil (Sep 20, 2007)

Only retrieve with him 2-3 times a couple times a week max for a bit.
Always stop when he wants more, never go until he has had enough.

Gotta build that desire.
less is more in this case.

Maybe start off with one retrieve a couple times a week, then increase a little as he shows more desire.
Get him really excited about the one retrieve before you throw it also.
Use a wing, or a sock, or whatever gets him excited, then put it away when he still wants more.

His instincts will kick in before you know it.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Virgil said:


> Only retrieve with him 2-3 times a couple times a week max for a bit.
> Always stop when he wants more, never go until he has had enough.
> 
> Gotta build that desire.
> ...


Thats what I would do. Some dogs like feathers but show little interest with toys and such. Get a duck or pheasant wing. Welcome back by the way.


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

Virgil said:


> ....less is more in this case......His instincts will kick in before you know it.


+1 Virgil nailed it.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

I would for sure start to introduce wings and then live birds (clipped or locked wing pigeons first), get that little guy fired up. I had my ten week old running down live pigeons last night. Bird Dogs need Birds.


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

I always use treats on a new puppy. This seems to help. Im working with a 9 week old English Pointer. He had little desire to start with but now retreives for the reward!!


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend using treats for the reward when working with a retriever breed to retrieve (non retriever breeds are not my expertise). The retrieve itself should be the reward for the dog.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Bullock Outdoors said:


> I would for sure start to introduce wings and then live birds (clipped or locked wing pigeons first), get that little guy fired up. I had my ten week old running down live pigeons last night. Bird Dogs need Birds.


+1

Get that puppy a couple dead pigeions and then a live one to chase.


----------



## Birddogcg (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies! I'm all pumped up now. I'll keep everyone posted on the progress on the pup. Will also post pics.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Put me on the Virgil, Bullock, Ironman, donttreadonme train. I've not met a pup yet that could resist a pigeon with the flight feathers pulled. I guess I would add not to take the bird away too quickly. Let your pup carry the bird around as a prize for awhile. You can work on giving the bird properly later. For now just build desire.


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Put me on the Virgil, Bullock, Ironman, donttreadonme train. I've not met a pup yet that could resist a pigeon with the flight feathers pulled. I guess I would add not to take the bird away too quickly. Let your pup carry the bird around as a prize for awhile. You can work on giving the bird properly later. For now just build desire.


+1


----------

